# anti-biotic treatment



## lew50 (Mar 25, 2002)

Recently I was placed on low dose anti-biotic ( 100 mg. per day) for an unrelated bacteria problemwhile I was on the medication, for three months, my IBS was non-existent, but I really didn'tnotice until just under a week ago I finished the anti-biotic and since then I have all my symptomsback again...I am going back to my doctor and discuss this with her.


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

At Cedars Sinai Hospital in Los Angeles, doctors are having spectacular results with treating IBS-D with plain old penicillin. They have found that the majority of IBS-D patients have improper bacterial growth in their upper intestines. Penicillin cures it.Like you, I also discovered inadvertently how antibiotics relieve IBS. My gastroenterologist did not believe me, at the time. When these research results started coming out of Cedars Sinai, I felt quite gratified!Before you talk to your doctor, do check on these research findings. You can find them easily through google.


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

Okay, let me see if I can copy this correctly from the site where I found it: http://www.cnn.com/2000/HEALTH/12/13/bc.he...reut/index.html ....There! Hope it helps.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

There are many discussions on this treatment in the archives. If you do a search on Bacterial overgrowth, you will find it


----------

